
Kevin Smith has near fatal heart attack - appleflaxen
https://www.geekfeed.com/kevin-smith-had-a-near-fatal-heart-attack/
======
sbuk
I had a similar blockage about a year ago, which resulted in a cardiac arrest.
Were it not for the hard work of the paramedics, I wouldn't be here now. All I
can remember about that night is that the pain is excruciating.

Exercise more, eat less crappy foods (looking at you carbs), stay healthy...

------
dvddgld
Oh wow, my thoughts go out to Kevin, he's a humble, hilarious and all-around
great guy from what I've experienced through his podcasts and movies. Glad
he's still with us!

